

JVM Language Summit 2011 Videos - AbyCodes
http://drdobbs.com/java/231002486

======
bodski
Anyone else find Scala representation conspicuous by its absence at the JVM
lang summit this year?

From what I can see there's been no talk relating to Scala and the challenges
it has overcome and/or faces regarding its use of the JVM. Maybe, for now it
has all been said and Scala is happily ploughing forward.

I read recently a quote from Martin Odersky [1] claiming that the virtual
extensions methods (aka public defender methods) proposed by Brian Goetz et al
comes tantalisingly close (but not quite) to allowing Scala to drop some of
its class bloat from its libraries and runtime. It'd be great to see some
Scala guys doing some talks on this kind of thing. Perhaps they're all busy
covering the other conferences right now.

Similarly I don't see any representatives in the Project lambda mailing list
speaking up for Scala's interests with regards to the changes to the JVM that
need to be decided for Java 8. I'd hate to see comments and suggestions being
made towards accommodating Scala but being rejected since its too late in the
game w.r.t. Java 8. From what I can see opportunities to affect the JVM's
evolution don't happen often.

I'm sure Martin et al are doing what they feel is necessary, it would be nice
to be able follow the progress somewhere though!

[1] <http://www.infoq.com/interviews/martin-odersky-scala-future>

~~~
jorgeortiz85
Paul Phillips from the Scala team was in attendance at the summit.

------
mark_l_watson
I watched most of Charles Nutter's JRuby and invoke dynamic talk. It is a good
reminder for Java/Clojure/JRuby/Jython/Scala developers just how important the
platform is. This was driven home for me this week because I spent a lot of
time helping a customer deal with some nasty GC problems.

A bit off topic, but: JVM developers don't need to know the following
information cold, but we should be familiar enough with it to know where to
look when problems occur:

Tuning Garbage Collection with the 5.0 Java[tm] Virtual Machine
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/gc-
tuning-5-138395.ht...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/gc-
tuning-5-138395.html)

Java theory and practice: Garbage collection in the HotSpot JVM; old article
but good: <http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-jtp11253/>

JVM specification:

[http://java.sun.com/docs/books/vmspec/2nd-
edition/html/VMSpe...](http://java.sun.com/docs/books/vmspec/2nd-
edition/html/VMSpecTOC.doc.html)

Platforms should not be black boxes.

~~~
gtani
Thanks for those; Some other helpful:

[http://groups.google.com/group/jvm-
languages/browse_thread/t...](http://groups.google.com/group/jvm-
languages/browse_thread/thread/2c10bde4b9985086)

<http://blog.mikiobraun.de/2010/08/cassandra-gc-tuning.html>

[http://blog.dynatrace.com/2011/05/11/how-garbage-
collection-...](http://blog.dynatrace.com/2011/05/11/how-garbage-collection-
differs-in-the-three-big-jvms/)

[http://codedependents.com/2011/06/10/java-heaps-and-
garbage-...](http://codedependents.com/2011/06/10/java-heaps-and-garbage-
collection-with-some-zazz/)

[http://blog.zenika.com/index.php?post/2011/06/07/Do-you-
real...](http://blog.zenika.com/index.php?post/2011/06/07/Do-you-really-get-
memory-Jevgeni-Kabanov)

(link at bottom for vid of talk

